# Fish for outdoor pool



## pinkmus (Apr 16, 2009)

OK, so my dad decided he doesn't want to keep adding chlorine and try to keep the pool clean...so he called me from work and asked what fish would be good for the pool...

Now the pool is approximately 6m long 3-4 m wide and 150cm deep at the deep end...it also has a spa which I plan to use to oxygenate the water. Now do any of you guys have any ideas of what fish (natives would be nice  ) i could keep and at the same time rid the pool from mozzies and algae? I also thought about adding some yabbies to keep the pool clean and also maybe we could cook them...Also any tips about how long it takes for the chlorine to evaporate/ leave the water? Oh and Btw there is shade in parts of the pool at times..

Thanks
-Will


----------



## Snowman (Apr 16, 2009)

I think you will still get alge and the fish poo will polute the water too unless you have an awesome filter.... You just need to look at the state of ponds or even neglected aquariums to see how gross they can get.... 
But let us know how it all goes.. I'm curious to hear the resuts.. Be cool if you find some fish that make it all work


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 16, 2009)

Thx, snowman well i hope my dad doesnt change his mind..Also do you think I could still use the pool filter? 

-will


----------



## Australis (Apr 16, 2009)

Get yourself some native fish, most of them are excellent at mosquito control
(much better than introduced species).. they also as a general rule tend to 
be very tolerant of temperature extremes.

Depending on species, and how its stocked... loads of plants and some
agitation of the water surface should suffice.


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou australis i'll make sure we don't get any goldfish....Also can anyone suggest some native fish for the size of the pool and also some hardy (but non invasive) plants? Also how long should I wait to get rid of the chlorine? EDIT: Would it be a good idea to add snails to control the algae?


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 16, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Australis (Apr 16, 2009)

Check your local laws, but i would be inclined to catch fish from your nearest freshwater creek.. etc.


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 16, 2009)

Good idea ... for now dad is only worried about getting rid of the mosquitos and not about making a nice fish pond...lol..Ill see how it goes 

-Will


----------



## anguskennedy (Apr 16, 2009)

Just be wary of parasites / disease on local fish. Pretty easy just to quarantine before you put them in - definitely better to at least start with a healthy population if your going to be swimming in it!.


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 16, 2009)

I went to an aquarium shop and unfortunately my dad bought goldfish... Can anyone Pm me with any aquarium stores (near parramatta/hills area) that stock native fish or if they know anyone that has a few I could buy off them? Also Angus Im not sure that ill be able to find wild fish locally....I live in the hills shire and I don't know of any good creeks so Ill have to buy my fish. Also any tips for aquatic plants?

Thanks guys

-Will


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 16, 2009)

I would kill to have a pool that size to fill with fish. I'd end up putting in Lungfish or Murray Cod. Don't think they do much for the mozzies.


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 16, 2009)

Chuck in a heap of water snails. Thats what we've used in our aquarium and fishpond and they really do work. The downside is Im pretty sure the kookaburras love them almost as much as we do, so you'll have to replace them (even though they do breed pretty well!).


----------



## Kris (Apr 16, 2009)

Forget natives, a tank/pool that size deserves Dovii. They grow to a decent size and they will take adult rats when they are big enough. Just a word of warning- if you have a pair that breed, don't get in the pool. They are extremely defensive of their young and won't hesitate to bite. They are the ultimate exciting big tank fish.

Or you could buy a goldfish.


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kris said:


> Forget natives, a tank/pool that size deserves Dovii. They grow to a decent size and they will take adult rats when they are big enough. Just a word of warning- if you have a pair that breed, don't get in the pool. They are extremely defensive of their young and won't hesitate to bite. They are the ultimate exciting big tank fish.
> 
> Or you could buy a goldfish.



Are you going to pay the heating of 30,000L to 24 degrees? :lol:

I'd get Bass, Tandanus Cats ect, and go fishing in a few years!


----------



## christo (Apr 16, 2009)

Murray River Rainbows should be OK in Sydney if you can get them. Or maybe firetail gudgeons? Rainbows would probably breed more readily and they will certainly clean up the mossies.


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2009)

If i had a pool i would either keep turtles and a few larger native fish with an established ecosytem including smaller native fish, invertebrates and plants or just get a bull shark. Not being able to find a suitable area to find local natives sounds pretty weak, get out there and have a look.

What will survive in it will depend on what water quality and temperature you can provide too, its not just a matter of picking what things look cool and can live in that sort of space.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd make it into a nice, big croc enclosure, but your not in Vic hey.


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 16, 2009)

If I had the money I'd make it into a reef... but hey thats just me.


----------



## guesswho (Apr 16, 2009)

I would be putting baby koi in and raising them up and selling for a motsa!!!


----------



## guesswho (Apr 16, 2009)

I also have a diy plan for a filter if you wish feel free to pm me about it as i couldnt be bothered typing it all


----------



## PhilK (Apr 16, 2009)

You'll need a seriously bloody good filter and aeration system for that lot.. and water treatment too because waste and algae levels will build up like crazy! Make sure you think about all that first - can't just buy fish and plonk them in!


----------



## australia09 (Apr 16, 2009)

go with barramundi, awesome to watch while feeding. great taste in them also and are relativley cheap


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 17, 2009)

PhilK said:


> You'll need a seriously bloody good filter and aeration system for that lot.. and water treatment too because waste and algae levels will build up like crazy! Make sure you think about all that first - can't just buy fish and plonk them in!



The solution to pollution is dilution... and there is a lot of dilution in 30,000 litres!


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the replies and yes the algae will be a big problem...I do have a pool filter big (sand filter) enough but I don't think its suitable for fish. I obviously don't afford to heat something that size lol.. I have got some goldfish in it now I'll try and have a look around for some native fish nearby....although I don;t really know this area. There is carp in a creek nearby but I think it's illegal to keep them (alive). I will try and buy some water snails to keep the algae down and would anyone recommend yabbies? I found some online aquarium shops but I'm not sure I'd take the risk ordering live fish online. Anyone recommend any water plants to help with breaking down the wastes? I'll take a few pics and post them. Although I would like a reef and bull sharks I can't really afford them lol :lol:

Thanks for everything
-Will


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 17, 2009)

PIcs-The now very green pool and filter if it helps....
View attachment 87534


View attachment 87535


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 17, 2009)

Burkes backyard have a fact sheet on what some other people have done if you want to do some modifications

http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/factsheets/Gardening-Styles-and-Feature/Pool-to-Pond/1833

other wise there is this site that has a bit of info
http://www.naturalsolutionsetc.com/garden-pond-algae-control.htm

Oh and try some silver perch, they are pretty cheap and can live in cool water as well.


----------



## bongie555 (Apr 17, 2009)

Will try www.cheapaquarium.com.au, they're at Blacktown and have a huge range of fish and good people to talk to about whats possible.
I'd definitely stick to natives if possible, yellowbelly, bass,silver or golden perch, they would put up with temp changes better I think. I use to have a barramundi that grew to 2 feet in its first year, had to sell it because only had a 3 foot tank, He was so aggressive, and would eat anything that touched his water. I also know of people that have kept salmonoids in a small backyard pool with success. Rainbow and brown trout, you could even try Atlantic salmon. Fish for dinner.
Your biggest problem will be excees food that fall to the bottom and will decay and spoil your water, which could result in a lot of work.
If only I had your problem, hope this has helped, good luck and keep us informed of how you go.


----------



## australia09 (Apr 17, 2009)

well to get the bottom crap fixed this is all you need. a few catfish! catfish are ground suckers and will eat up crap from the ground while you can have a few other native fish like the silver perch,golden or jade perch.


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies! Bongie I'll check out that shop today or tomorrow! Also do you think barramundi could cope with outdoor temps here in sydney?


----------



## imalizard (Apr 17, 2009)

Your pond going green is ok! This means that the chlorine is getting low!

Here's a link for another pool to pond
http://www.abc.net.au/creaturefeatures/facts/ep3_petfacts.htm

Another heating idea is getting the pipes that go on your roof and they heat up and then the water passes through and the water warms up.

We have it for our pool and it can get up to 28c if its a hot day. Go to a pool shop and ask about it.

Daniel


----------



## bongie555 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes mate check them out they stock a huge range of fresh and saltwater fish. And I hope you do end up being able to keep barramundi in your pool. Cos after a year or so you'll see them swallow any rodents faster that any snakes you know. Mine use to put away a 6 inch feeder goldfish in less than 2 seconds after placing in tank....hehehehe..


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2009)

St Marys Pet Cetre sell natives, they are really helpful and know what they are talking about aswell. good clean tanks aswell. 
Koi (not native obviously) would thrive in that water! id run the filter as normal and possible put some bio media in it to help remove ammonia. having said that, the pool is so large it would take a long time for the water to get toxic levels to build up.
could always plumb a very large UV sterilizer into the filter system... that would help kep it clear of algea.


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies (even the bullshark ones  ), Jason I don't think i'll risk opening the sand filter however I have a large spare pump which I can use for a second filter. I maybe can make this filter with the bio media you mentioned and pass the water through that as well but it will take time to build. Hopefully I'll get dad to help...

-Will


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2009)

you can use that pump and make a drum filter. essentially you just pump the water into the top of a large drum/barrel, the water 'falls' through a couple of sponges then through bio media etc and finally just run sout the bottem of the drum back into the pool... works just as good if not better then a several hundred dollar canister filter. having the drm sitting in the sun with a few metters of hose running to it will also help increase the temperature of the water a couple of degrees. essentially making advantage of your very own solar heating drum/canister filter.


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 17, 2009)

It's a very good and cost-effective idea!! I'l just have to 'borrow' the pump for the jacuzzi - no one uses it anyways! I would only need to buy or maybe find a plastic drum ,some fitting and the filtering material!

EDIT: Could i just pass the water coming out from sand filter into the other filter rather than use a seperate pump?

-Will


----------

